# Thermal Airpot heat loss?



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

For some odd reason, the Bunn Thermal Airpots we use in our coffee shop have recently started losing heat very quickly. They used to keep the coffee very hot for several hours.

Anyone know why this happens and if there is a fix?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My guess, and it is strictly that, a guess, is that water has crept in between the liner and the case, in other words, the gasket(s) are leaking during washing or the base, if it unscrews, is not tight.


----------



## cafemom (Jan 27, 2015)

We have the same problem. Airpots are 18 months old. We called the manufacturer, Choice, who told us that the lifespan is generally about 6 months. We can't figure out why they would stop working, but they did.


----------

